# freeware games



## SourceV (Sep 13, 2006)

Anybody knows where can I find Mac freeware games?


----------



## barhar (Sep 13, 2006)

Goolgle 'freeware mac games' results.


----------



## Viro (Sep 13, 2006)

I love Battle For Wesnoth.


----------



## symphonix (Sep 13, 2006)

http://www.freemacware.com/category/games/


----------



## The7artist7 (Oct 11, 2006)

symphonix said:


> http://www.freemacware.com/category/games/



Woohoo!   I found a virtual lego model making thingy program bricksmith through your link! (haha - I'm not really a big kid! )


----------



## Damrod (Oct 21, 2006)

http://guides.macrumors.com/Free_Mac_Games

Has a list of some Freeware games


----------

